# Bobcat?



## Polish hammer (Dec 13, 2017)

Your thoughts? I live in southeastern Wisconsin cats are not really common but one was actually trapped 2 days ago in same county(miles away) but that is just rare for around here then I check trail cameras 12/12/17 and I have this in the backyard!


----------



## Ck0461 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep, that's what it is. Unless you have a neighbor with overly large house cat without a tail. We have a few around my area. We used to run them occasionally while rabbit hunting. Rare to see them out during the day. Got to love game camera pics, you never know what's going to show up.


----------



## blades (Dec 13, 2017)

looks like it- either that or a local oversized kitty's tail got chopped a bit, they are not all that rare but are sneaky as sin. On the other hand mountain lions ( Puma) due exist in state but are rare ( course it took a long time for our DNR to admit to same) Same for them oversized coyotes ( before the reintroduction) The beauty of game cams - hard to refute photographic evidence. Theory is that every so often something would drift down from Canada Quote" not a breeding population" Good line for the human masses - not exactly accurate.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 15, 2017)

Getting a lot of mixed thoughts on what it is I guess better pictures would help but very doubtful I will see it again on camera


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

Hind legs are too short, so are the ears.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 15, 2017)

Yup, just a domestic cat.

I had a problem with a couple of Bobcats earlier this year. I got a shot off at one with the AR-15. Unfortunately I hadn't shot the rifle in years and the peep site was set wrong. My shot was probably a foot over the top of the cat. It would have been nice 1) it was a threat to my puppy (see avatar), and 2) they have gorgeous coats that I would love to tan for home decoration.



stillhunter said:


> back legs are too short, so are the ears.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Dec 15, 2017)

Funny I live in Silicon Valley and I've seen 3 bobcats and 1 mtn lion in the past 2 months in my backyard.


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2017)

Thinking twice about stepping out back, are we?


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 15, 2017)

Probably down to eat the domestic cats. When I was dealing with the bobcats, a neighbors said all her feral barn cats were disappearing.



Blue Oaks said:


> Funny I live in Silicon Valley and I've seen 3 bobcats and 1 mtn lion in the past 2 months in my backyard.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Dec 15, 2017)

MontanaResident said:


> Probably down to eat the domestic cats. When I was dealing with the bobcats, a neighbors said all her feral barn cats were disappearing.



Could be. To be fair, I live on the edge of the Santa Cruz Mountains. There is no back fence. I have made a hiking trail to the top of my hill and the animals use it as a thoroughfare. Bobcats, Lions, Deer, etc all use it. I've killed a couple of rattlesnakes out there too.


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2017)

At least you can see most of the poisonous ones first. Around here the timber rattlers ( moslyl north and west of here) are about all you can see, rest of the nasties are tiny and sneaky. Heard of some Coral snakes in the extreme SW of the state- rare though.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 15, 2017)

Poisonous Bobcats?!


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2017)

no no ,snakes , spiders, ticks, ants. ect and of course leaves of 3, wild mustard and a couple other items along that venue. it's dangerous out there, worse in the local bars though.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a circus here. I got a neighbor on one side the keeps bobbed tailed domestic cats in his barn for rodents and another neighbor lady on the other side that starts screaming about Badgers every time she sees one of them.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 10, 2018)

We have a feral female cat that looks exactly like a Badger.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 12, 2018)

Probably is, but does look more domesticated in the pic. hard to tell. it is a young one.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 12, 2018)

It looks more like a feral cat to me. I have trapped several bobcats and the are not as stocky and it's head does not have the tuffs on the side.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 24, 2018)

I think the one in the OP is a bobcat. We have lots around here now.

Here's a small one peering in a cellar window and a big Tom at the remains of a butchered deer carcass I staked out.


----------



## blades (Feb 25, 2018)

2-20-18- puma ( Mountain Lion) reported in back yard -looking in window - on home owners security cams - story in Milwaukee Journal/ Sentinel. City of Brookfield WI, suburb of Milwaukke - Waukesha County.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 9, 2018)

Couple of years ago two guys I know were sitting around a campfire near Port Renfrew on SW Vancouver Island when one saw something moving just outside the light from the fire.

He had a small camera and snapped off this pic.

Once they saw what was in the pic they packed up and moved out.

Can you see why??









Take care.


----------



## blades (Mar 10, 2018)

no img came through- must need to resize smaller


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 10, 2018)

blades said:


> no img came through- must need to resize smaller



I plucked it from another source and replaced the address I had used, so do you see the pic now?


Thanks for the heads up.




Take care.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 4, 2019)

My game camera caught a nice picture of my backyard cat, Bob.


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 10, 2019)

Blue Oaks said:


> My game camera caught a nice picture of my backyard cat, Bob.



Wow, I don't see many of them around my area. Seems like they come up pretty close to the structure in the back, do you find that they make themselves known throughout the day ?


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 10, 2019)

I know the OP is old, but that is not a bobcat. Here's one of ours, bout 35 or 40 pounds, biggest one I've had the opportunity to see around here. Got a video somewhere, this Osage orange tree is 5 foot across.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 10, 2019)

Video was converted from FB to youtube, don't know how it came out, picture quality is poor, but it was taken through a door and screen door, sorry but I think y'all git the gist. <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/F3_VGvLhq2s" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 11, 2019)

arboristlove said:


> Wow, I don't see many of them around my area. Seems like they come up pretty close to the structure in the back, do you find that they make themselves known throughout the day ?



I've seen them during the day, but never a big one like that. I can watch the hillside from my recliner and occasionally I'll look up to a bobcat just sitting there taking it all in. I've also HEARD a mountain lion walking through the backyard over the sound of the TV. It was walking through dry oak leaves. I've also seen another fairly large mountain lion just strolling on through. At some point I'll catch one on the game cam and I'll post the pic.


----------

